# Got another rabbit



## krum44

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## krum44

I was using cold steel razor head darts and my 5ft pro blowgun

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Nice !


----------



## JTslinger

Cool.


----------

